# μπλουζ



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2015)

Ξεκινώ με τη γνωστή επιφύλαξη: αν υπάρχει άλλο σχετικό νήμα, με παραπέμπετε εκεί. Έψαξα και δεν βρήκα, γι' αυτό ανοίγω νέο.

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από σας θυμάστε τα *μπλουζ*. Και δεν εννοώ βέβαια τα νέγρικα τραγούδια, εννοώ τα αργά κομμάτια (γνωστά και ως σλόου) που χορεύαμε σφιχταγκαλιασμένοι και σεινάμενοι δεξιά-αριστερά στα εφηβικά πάρτυ, τέλη δεκαετίας 70 - αρχές δεκαετίας 80, απ' όσο ξέρω εγώ τουλάχιστον.

Η απορία μου είναι, από πού προερχόταν εκείνη η λέξη; Τα κομμάτια που χορεύαμε προφανώς δεν είχαν καμιά σχέση με τα νέγρικα blues, οπότε πώς μας προέκυψε; Η πιο απλή σκέψη είναι ότι κάποιος (ποιος άραγε; πού, πότε; ) μπέρδεψε τα slow με τα blues (γιατί όμως; ) και μετά για κάποιο λόγο (ποιον όμως; ) καθιερώθηκε έτσι. Άλλη σκέψη είναι ότι έτυχε όντως να χορεύονται έτσι (τουλάχιστον στο Ελλάντα της εποχής εκείνης) κάποια πραγματικά blues και μετά επεκτάθηκε ο όρος σε οτιδήποτε χορευόταν έτσι. Αυτές οι σκέψεις, πέρα από το ότι δεν μου δίνουν πραγματικά τις απαντήσεις, δεν με καλύπτουν κιόλας - δεν μου φαίνονται αρκετά πειστικές.

Στο slang.gr δεν έχει λήμμα μπλουζ, αλλά έχει σχετική αναφορά στο λήμματα ξένα και πυθία. Στο λήμμα λιώνω παντελόνια υπάρχει ο άγνωστος σε μένα όρος μπλουζ-μπαρ, που πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω αν τον έχετε ακουστά και τι ακριβώς ήταν (υποθέτω όμως ότι αναφέρεται στα νέγρικα μπλουζ). Σε άλλα λήμματα υπάρχουν αναφορές σε μπλουζ, αλλά μόνο στα νέγρικα μπλουζ.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 10, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το νήμα θέλει και μουσική εισαγωγή, εκτός από μουσικό επίλογο:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2015)

Σίγουρα! Αν λοιπόν θέλετε να ακούσετε κομμάτια που να χορεύονται μπλουζ, αυτά τα μπλουζ που αναφέρω στην αρχική ανάρτηση (δηλαδή από ρομαντικά έως και γλυκερά σλόου), δείτε ενδεικτικά εδώ:

Τα μπλουζ που χορεύαμε στα eighties και τα nineties

Αξέχαστα blues


----------



## Themis (Dec 10, 2015)

Αυτό που ετοιμαζόμουνα να γράψω το λέει καλύτερα από μένα το Trésor de la Langue Française:



BLUES, subst. masc. 

_MUS._ Thème musical d'origine noire américaine dont la trame harmonique est très utilisée par les musiciens de jazz. − _P. ext._ Musique de jazz lente sur laquelle on danse : _Dans les remous d'un *blues* fluvial, la grande Bénédicte avec son cher Gustave tournent lentement_. M. Butor, _Passage de Milan,_1954, p. 223.

*Rem.* Attesté dans _Lar. 20_[SUP]_e_[/SUP]_, Lar. Lang. fr.,_ Rob. et Quillet 1965.

*Prononc. et Orth. :* [blu:z]. Quillet 1965 admet _blue _ou _blues._ Homon. _blouse_[SUP]1,2[/SUP]. *Étymol. et Hist.* 1927 mus. et danse _blues_ (_Lar. mens.,_ n[SUP]o[/SUP]244, p. 434 : *Blues* [...] le nom de cette danse vient d'une expression argotique utilisée par nos alliés américains pendant la Grande Guerre, et correspond à peu près à ce que nos soldats appelaient « cafard »). Angl. _(the) blues_ forme abr. de la loc. _blue devils_ littéralement « démons bleus » d'où « idées noires » [titre d'une farce de Colman, _Blue Devils, a Farce,_ 1798 dans _NED_], attestée dep. 1807 dans _DAE, s.v. blue_ et transposée par la suite à la musique nègre traduisant un état d'âme mélancolique, dep. 1912, à Memphis dans le Tennessee (_Encyclop. Amer.,_ t. 15, p. 768).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2015)

Πώς όμως λες ότι έγινε η μετάβαση της χρήσης της λέξης από αυτά τα μπλουζ στα "άλλα" μπλουζ; Δηλαδή στα αργά ρομαντικά κομμάτια; 

Η ταύτιση της λέξης blue με την μελαγχολία στα Αγγλικά είναι γνωστή. Όμως στα Ελληνικά δεν νομίζω να υπήρξε τέτοια ταύτιση - κάνω λάθος;

Να δεχτώ ότι τα κομμάτια αυτά - τα αργά ρομαντικά που χορεύαμε στα έιτις, όπως το _Feelings _και τα παρόμοια - έχουν μια δόση μελαγχολίας ή έστω νοσταλγίας ή τέλος πάντων γλυκερότητας που μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί έως και μελαγχολική μερικές φορές. Όμως παρ' όλ' αυτά στα Αγγλικά δεν λέγονται blues. Στα Ελληνικά η λέξη λογικά θα πρέπει να πέρασε συνδεδεμένη κατευθείαν με τα "αυθεντικά" blues, όχι με τα αργά ρομαντικά κομμάτια, ούτε με την μελαγχολία αυτή καθαυτή. 

Πώς λοιπόν έγινε η σύνδεση; 

Εκτός κι αν εξαρχής στα Ελληνικά η λέξη "μπλουζ" σήμαινε (και) "μελαγχολική μουσική". Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει καταγραφεί μια τέτοια χρήση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2015)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε ελληνικές ταινίες των 60s αναφέρονταν και σλόου» χοροί, αλλά κάποια στιγμή, ο όρος εξαφανίστηκε ως «παλαιικός» ή «μαμαδίστικος». 

Το πιο παλιό λεξικό από όσα έχω και όπου βρίσκω λ. μπλουζ είναι το πρώτο των Τεγόπουλου-Φυτράκη, που το περιγράφει ως _*μελαγχολική και αισθηματική μουσική των νέγρων της Αμερικής*_ (κάτι που κολλάει μια χαρά βέβαια και με τα μπλουζ της νεότητάς μας).


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2015)

Στον Πάπυρο οι δύο σημασίες είναι:

1. ονομασία αμερικανικών τραγουδιών νεγρικής προέλευσης με μελαγχολική και παθητική μουσική
2. είδος λικνιστικού χορού σε αργό ρυθμό. 

Μελέτη εδώ προς το παρόν:

http://www.blues-sur-seine.com/item/1059-dimanche-7-avril-initiation-a-la-danse-blues-a-15h.html


(Να μην ξεχάσουμε το υποκοριστικό, τα μπλουζάκια!)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε ελληνικές ταινίες των 60s αναφέρονταν και σλόου» χοροί, αλλά κάποια στιγμή, ο όρος εξαφανίστηκε ως «παλαιικός» ή «μαμαδίστικος».


Πράγματι, τα σίξτις (και σέβεντις) μιλούσαν για σλόου. Θα έλεγα ότι τα "μπλουζ" της δικής μου νεότητας (η δική σας δεν ξέρω κατά πότε πέφτει :twit: ) ενδεχομένως να είναι η φυσική συνέχεια εκείνων των σλόου. Γι' αυτό και αναφέρθηκα και στα σλόου στην αρχική μου ανάρτηση.


drsiebenmal said:


> Το πιο παλιό λεξικό από όσα έχω και όπου βρίσκω λ. μπλουζ είναι το πρώτο των Τεγόπουλου-Φυτράκη, που το περιγράφει ως _*μελαγχολική και αισθηματική μουσική των νέγρων της Αμερικής*_ (κάτι που κολλάει μια χαρά βέβαια και με τα μπλουζ της νεότητάς μας).


Αν εννοείς κι εσύ όπως κι εγώ "μπλουζ" των έιτις και νάιντις, θα έλεγα ότι ναι μεν κολλάει το αισθηματική, αλλά το μελαγχολική όχι πάντα, ενώ σίγουρα δεν είναι μουσική των νέγρων (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν και νέγροι να τα τραγουδήσουν - απλώς δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικά δική τους). Είναι ελαφριά ποπ τραγούδια, αργά και αισθησιακά, με ερωτικούς στίχους ως επί το πλείστον. Το στυλ τους εν γένει ήταν μάλλον ξενέρωτο, οπότε μάλλον "άσπρα" θα τα χαρακτήριζα παρά "νέγρικα".

Δηλαδή εντάξει, *το Total eclipse of the heart *και τα παρόμοια δεν τα λες νέγρικα - και όχι μόνο επειδή η Μπόνι Τάιλερ δεν είναι μαύρη. 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το λεξικό αυτό ανακατεύει τις δύο έννοιες. Ενδεχομένως ο ορισμός του να είναι μια ένδειξη προς την κατεύθυνση της απάντησης που αναζητώ: ίσως τότε η λέξη "μπλουζ" σήμαινε κάτι ανάμεσα στα δύο ή ίσως και τα δύο, και αργότερα οι έννοιες διαχωρίστηκαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πράγματι, *τα σίξτις (και σέβεντις)* μιλούσαν για σλόου. Θα έλεγα ότι τα "μπλουζ" της δικής μου νεότητας (*η δική σας δεν ξέρω κατά πότε πέφτει* :twit: ) ενδεχομένως να είναι η φυσική συνέχεια εκείνων των σλόου. Γι' αυτό και αναφέρθηκα και στα σλόου στην αρχική μου ανάρτηση.
> Αν εννοείς κι εσύ όπως κι εγώ "μπλουζ" *των έιτις και νάιντις*, [...]



Εγώ βλέπω συστηματικό πσάρεμα εδώ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2015)

Κελ ιντέ! Μα πώς σας πέρασε από το μυαλό!


----------



## sarant (Dec 10, 2015)

Eγώ πάντως όταν ήμουν έφηβος στη δεκαετία του 70 (μ.Χ.) ήξερα μόνο "μπλουζ" για τα αργά λικνιστικά κομμάτια. Μετά έμαθα τα κανονικά μπλουζ και ότι τα άλλα λέγονται σλόου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ... Η πιο απλή σκέψη είναι ότι κάποιος (ποιος άραγε; πού, πότε; ) μπέρδεψε τα slow με τα blues (γιατί όμως; ) και μετά για κάποιο λόγο (ποιον όμως; ) καθιερώθηκε έτσι. Άλλη σκέψη είναι ότι έτυχε όντως να χορεύονται έτσι (τουλάχιστον στο Ελλάντα της εποχής εκείνης) κάποια πραγματικά blues και μετά επεκτάθηκε ο όρος σε οτιδήποτε χορευόταν έτσι. Αυτές οι σκέψεις, πέρα από το ότι δεν μου δίνουν πραγματικά τις απαντήσεις, δεν με καλύπτουν κιόλας - δεν μου φαίνονται αρκετά πειστικές.



Δεν πρόλαβα πάρτι τη δεκαετία του '60 (υποθέτοντας ότι τότε o αργός και παθιάρικος, κολλητός χορός βαφτίστηκε στην Ελλάδα μπλουζ), έζησα όμως έφηβος τη δεκαετία του '70 και χόρεψα μπλουζ (που δεν ήταν απαραιτήτως μπλουζ, αλλά συνήθως ρομαντικές μπαλάντες), μέχρι το '77-'78 που βυθίστηκα για χρόνια στα πραγματικά μπλουζ —πρώτα λευκών, εισαγωγικά (με μέντορα εξ αποστάσεως κι εν αγνοία του τον Τζον Μάγιαλ όπως τον προφέραμε τότε) και μετά τα νέγρικα, αναζητώντας τις ρίζες αυτής της λαϊκής αμερικάνικης μουσικής που με είχε μαγέψει, κι εξακολουθεί, με την αμεσότητα, την απλότητα και το πάθος της. 



daeman said:


> ...
> Ένα πίπερμαν στον κύριο του #156. Και για μένα ένα βερμουτάκι, να στυλωθώ, να βρω το θάρρος *να χορέψω μπλουζ *με την ξανθιά συμμαθήτρια που χαλβαδιάζω από το δημοτικό, μόλις τελειώσει το Α Κάζα ντ' Ιρένε. Και φιστικάκια, ε; Αιγίνης, αν έχει. Κάνε, Θε μου, το θαύμα σου.



Η εξήγηση νομίζω πως είναι συνδυασμός των δύο περιπτώσεων που αναφέρεις, Μελάνη, δηλαδή ότι κάποια στιγμή, κάποιος που χόρευε σλόου ρώτησε αυτόν που έβαζε μουσική σε κάποιο από εκείνα τα εφηβικά-νεανικά πάρτι τι είδους μουσική ήταν το κομμάτι που χόρευαν (που ήταν όντως μπλουζ, μουσικά, όπως π.χ. το Blue Jean Blues των ZZ Top που έβαλε στο δεύτερο ποστ ο Χαρβάτιους*), εκείνος απάντησε «Μπλουζ είναι» και κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε η από στόμα σε στόμα κι από παρέα σε παρέα διάδοση του «μπλουζ» σαν νέου όρου για τον χορό που παλιότερα λεγόταν σλόου, υποβοηθούμενη ίσως αν ο νέος όρος έφτασε σύντομα σε κάποια παρέα που ήταν μέσα στα πράγματα, που διοργάνωνε πολλά και μεγάλα πάρτι. Είναι και η σημασία του blue για τη θλίψη, είναι και η συχνά θλιμμένη μουσική του αυθεντικού μπλουζ μαζί με τη συχνά ερωτική θεματολογία των στίχων του, κι επειδή τη δεκαετία του '70 αρχίσαμε να μαθαίνουμε λίγο καλύτερα αγγλικά (με καινούργια βιβλία στα φροντιστήρια, όχι πια με τον Divry), πιστεύω πως όλα αυτά επηρέασαν το υπό συζήτηση φαινόμενο.

Blues with a feeling, that's what we had those days.



AoratiMelani said:


> ... Στο λήμμα λιώνω παντελόνια υπάρχει ο άγνωστος σε μένα όρος μπλουζ-μπαρ, που πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω αν τον έχετε ακουστά και τι ακριβώς ήταν (υποθέτω όμως ότι αναφέρεται στα νέγρικα μπλουζ). ...



Το μπλουζ-μπαρ δεν το ξέρω για όρο (παρότι για πολλά χρόνια ήμουν από τους τακτικότερους θαμώνες ενός από τα πιο χαρακτηριστικά μπλουζ μπαρ της Αθήνας, του Blues στην Πανόρμου, από το '81 που ξεκίνησε σε ένα ημιυπόγειο σε μια πάροδο στην αρχή της Πανόρμου πριν μετακομίσει παραπάνω, και μάλιστα έχω παίξει εκεί μαζί μ' έναν Αμερικανό, λευκό μπλουζίστα), απλώς μια σύμφραση, όπως λέμε τζαζ μπαρ, ντίσκο μπαρ ή ροκ μπαρ.

Έχω παρατηρήσει πάντως ότι το slang.gr δεν είναι και πολύ έγκυρο στις παλιές σλανγκιές, ευνόητα αφού κυρίως νέα παιδιά ασχολούνται εκεί.

* Άριστη επιλογή, Χαρβάτιε, γιατί το Blue Jean Blues είναι το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο νου μόλις διάβασα το πρώτο ποστ της Μελάνης και πριν προλάβω να σκεφτώ να το προσθέσω, το είδα αποκάτω.


----------



## Themis (Dec 10, 2015)

Εγώ τον χορό τον ήξερα επισήμως "μπλουζ" και ανεπισήμως "κολλητό". Από μια συζήτηση όμως προέκυψε ότι ο δεύτερος όρος ίσως λεγόταν μόνο σε αγοροπαρέες. Τα αρσενικά, ως γνωστόν, είναι ορθολογικά πλάσματα, που πάνε κατευθείαν στην ουσία των πραγμάτων.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2015)

...
Birth of the Blues - Ray Charles






Από τον δίσκο Genius + Soul = Jazz. 


Shirley Bassey






Oh! They say some people long ago
Were searching for a diff'rent tune
One that they could croon 
As only they can

They only had the rhythm so
They started swaying to and fro
They didn't know just what they had
And that is how the blues really began

They heard the breeze in the trees
Singing weird melodies
And they made that 
The start of the blues

And from a jail came the wail
Of a down hearted frail
And they played that 
As part of the blues

From a whippoorwill out on a hill
They took a new note
Pushed it through a horn
'til it was born into a blue note

And then they nursed it, rehearsed it
And gave out the news
That the southland 
Gave birth to the blues


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 11, 2015)

sarant said:


> Eγώ πάντως όταν ήμουν έφηβος στη δεκαετία του 70 (μ.Χ.) ήξερα μόνο "μπλουζ" για τα αργά λικνιστικά κομμάτια. Μετά έμαθα τα κανονικά μπλουζ και ότι τα άλλα λέγονται σλόου.


Ναι κι εγώ έτσι ακριβώς! :)


daeman said:


> Η εξήγηση νομίζω πως είναι συνδυασμός των δύο περιπτώσεων που αναφέρεις, Μελάνη, δηλαδή ότι κάποια στιγμή, κάποιος που χόρευε σλόου ρώτησε αυτόν που έβαζε μουσική σε κάποιο από εκείνα τα εφηβικά-νεανικά πάρτι τι είδους μουσική ήταν το κομμάτι που χόρευαν (που ήταν όντως μπλουζ, μουσικά, όπως π.χ. το Blue Jean Blues των ZZ Top που έβαλε στο δεύτερο ποστ ο Χαρβάτιους*), εκείνος απάντησε «Μπλουζ είναι» και κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε η από στόμα σε στόμα κι από παρέα σε παρέα διάδοση του «μπλουζ» σαν νέου όρου για τον χορό που παλιότερα λεγόταν σλόου, υποβοηθούμενη ίσως αν ο νέος όρος έφτασε σύντομα σε κάποια παρέα που ήταν μέσα στα πράγματα, που διοργάνωνε πολλά και μεγάλα πάρτι.


Κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζομαι κι εγώ. Πολύ δύσκολο όμως να το επαληθεύσουμε.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2015)

daeman said:


> Η εξήγηση νομίζω πως είναι συνδυασμός των δύο περιπτώσεων που αναφέρεις, Μελάνη, δηλαδή ότι κάποια στιγμή, κάποιος που χόρευε σλόου ρώτησε αυτόν που έβαζε μουσική σε κάποιο από εκείνα τα εφηβικά-νεανικά πάρτι τι είδους μουσική ήταν το κομμάτι που χόρευαν (που ήταν όντως μπλουζ, μουσικά, όπως π.χ. το Blue Jean Blues των ZZ Top που έβαλε στο δεύτερο ποστ ο Χαρβάτιους*), εκείνος απάντησε «Μπλουζ είναι» και κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε η από στόμα σε στόμα κι από παρέα σε παρέα διάδοση του «μπλουζ» σαν νέου όρου για τον χορό που παλιότερα λεγόταν σλόου, υποβοηθούμενη ίσως αν ο νέος όρος έφτασε σύντομα σε κάποια παρέα που ήταν μέσα στα πράγματα, που διοργάνωνε πολλά και μεγάλα πάρτι. Είναι και η σημασία του blue για τη θλίψη, είναι και η συχνά θλιμμένη μουσική του αυθεντικού μπλουζ μαζί με τη συχνά ερωτική θεματολογία των στίχων του, κι επειδή τη δεκαετία του '70 αρχίσαμε να μαθαίνουμε λίγο καλύτερα αγγλικά (με καινούργια βιβλία στα φροντιστήρια, όχι πια με τον Divry), πιστεύω πως όλα αυτά επηρέασαν το υπό συζήτηση φαινόμενο.



Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάπως έτσι έγινε, όμως ήταν εντυπωσιακή η διάδοση της λέξης: για μια εικοσαετία περίπου, σχεδόν όλοι οι έφηβοι χρησιμοποιούσαμε λάθος όνομα για ολόκληρο μουσικό είδος!



daeman said:


> Άριστη επιλογή, Χαρβάτιε, γιατί το Blue Jean Blues είναι το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο νου μόλις διάβασα το πρώτο ποστ της Μελάνης και πριν προλάβω να σκεφτώ να το προσθέσω, το είδα αποκάτω.



Ακριβώς - το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα ήταν αυτό το κομμάτι


----------



## Themis (Dec 11, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> *για μια εικοσαετία* περίπου, σχεδόν *όλοι οι έφηβοι χρησιμοποιούσαμε* λάθος όνομα για ολόκληρο μουσικό είδος!


Είκοσι χρόνια έφηβος; Θέλει πολύ γινάτι
Για άλλες λεπτομέρειες ρωτήστε τον Χαρβάτη


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2015)

...μη σου πω και τριάντα, αλλά κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2015)

Themis said:


> Είκοσι χρόνια έφηβος; Θέλει πολύ γινάτι
> Για άλλες λεπτομέρειες ρωτήστε τον Χαρβάτη



Είναι και άλλοι, διαλεχτοί, που απ' την εφηβεία
τελείως δεν ξεφύγανε· έχει μια γοητεία
τα νιάτα σου να μην ξεχνάς, εκείνα τα ντουζένια
που κάναν' πάντα τη ζωή και φάνταζε πιο σένια

Υπάρχουνε καλύτερα από τα χρόνια κείνα
που δε σε μέλει τίποτα, μόνο η καρδιά της δείνα
του τάδε η συμπάθεια· να πας σ' ένα παρτάκι
και άμα αρχίξει ο χορός και παίξει ένα μπλουζάκι
ν' αγγίξεις και να μεθυστείς κρουστό και νιο το σώμα
ήβης γεμάτο με χυμούς που χείμαρροι ακόμα
τα πάντα πλημμυρίζουνε, στο διάβα τους τα παίρνουν
δίχως του πανδαμάτορα το χαλινό να στέργουν;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2015)

:clap::clap::clap::upz::upz::upz:!


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 14, 2015)

.....
Οι περισσότερες πιθανολογικές παρατηρήσεις έχουν ήδη γίνει και, όπως φαίνεται, αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να βρεθούν πρόσωπα και χρόνοι (ποιοι και πότε ταύτισαν το μπλουζ -στον ελληνικό χώρο- με τoν αργό και παθιάρικο, κολλητό χορό και όλα τα σχετικά σλόου τραγούδια).

Προσπαθώντας, ωστόσο, να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω, να σας θυμίσω ότι ένα από τα πλέον καθιερωμένα «μπλουζ» των ελληνικών πάρτυ, όλων των εποχών, ήταν το Nights in White Satin των Moody Blues. Ένα το κρατούμενο, και μιλάω για το όνομα του γκρουπ.

Ας προσθέσουμε και μια εξίσωση: Elvis + Blues = ας πούμε, αυτό ή αυτό. Και μαζί μ' αυτά, και αρκετά άλλα, εύκολα παίρνει η μπάλα όλα τα σλόου σαλιαρίσματα ερωτοτράγουδα που είπε ο Βασιλιάς, και τα κάνει μπλουζ.

Και, προχωρώντας λίγο περισσότερο, ας παρατηρήσουμε ότι έχουμε μιλήσει μέχρι στιγμής για τα blues και ίσως είναι παράλειψη το ότι δεν έχουμε ασχοληθεί με την rhythm 'n' blues, όρο και μουσικό είδος που δικαιολογεί πολύ περισσότερο την υπό εξέταση ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα. Π.χ., δείτε ποιους θα βρείτε κάτω από την ετικέτα Contemporary R&B (και μια ματιά στη Smooth Soul κολλάει εδώ).

Ουσιαστικά, έχω προσπαθήσει να επεκτείνω, αλλά και να δικαιολογήσω αυτά που, σύντομα και περιεκτικά, έχει ήδη πει ο daeman. Οι αναφορές στον Elvis και στο R&B, αλλά και στους Moody Blues, έχουν να κάνουν κυρίως με τις δεκαετίες του '60 και του ' 70 (στην Ελλάδα), αλλά και με τη δεκαετία του '80. Παρόμοια παραδείγματα θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν από τους Stones, τους Beatles, τους Animals κ.ά.

Τα περί R&B (και Contemporary) έχουν να κάνουν και με τη δεκαετία του '90 και, σχετικά, μπορούμε εν συντομία να πούμε τα εξής: Βάλτε στο μπλέντερ R&B, ή σόουλ, και ποπ (γερά στο παιχνίδι από τη δεκαετία του '70, μαζί με την άνοδο και εντατικοποίηση της μουσικής βιομηχανίας), αφήστε το προϊόν να πήξει καλά και, μετά από προσεκτικό φινίρισμα (γερό λουστράρισμα), θα πάρετε αρκετά από τα γλυκερά κομμάτια που στην Ελλάδα χορεύονταν ως μπλουζ. 

Η γενική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι, όντως (αυτό πάει στα λεγόμενα του daeman και πάλι), λόγω τοπικής και γνωστικής απόστασης από το αντικείμενο είχαν επικρατήσει κάποιες γενικεύσεις, όπως ότι η χορευτική μουσική ήταν η ποπ (και η ντίσκο), η δυνατή μουσική ήταν η ροκ και όλα τα αργά και απαλά τραγούδια ήταν μπλουζ. A, και υπήρχε, για τους πιο «ψαγμένους», μια ανώτερη ποιότητα, πιο σοφιστικέ, η τζαζ. 
Και αυτοί που γνώριζαν πώς έχουν τα πράγματα (από Πουλικάκο μέχρι Πετρίδη), δεν είχαν την απήχηση που άξιζε να έχουν. Κυβερνούσαν, βλέπεις, σοβαροί, καθωσπρέπει άνθρωποι, που κοιτούσαν (_κυνοδοντικώ_ τω τρόπω) να μας κρατήσουν αμόλυντους από την ξενόφερτη διαφθορά. Τη συνέχεια την ξέρουμε: σοσιαλιστικά ντάτσουν, συλλαλητήρια για την τεράστια απειλή των Σκοπίων, ευρωζώνη, Ολυμπιακοί και... μετά ήρθε ο λογαριασμός. 
Η υπόθεση σηκώνει μπλουζ:







Pink Floyd - Jugband Blues







Led Zeppelin - Traveling Riverside Blues







Thin Lizzy - Sugar Blues







Red Hot Chili Peppers - Subterranean Homesick Blues







Kyuss - Blues for the Red Sun (full album)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Προσπαθώντας, ωστόσο, να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω, να σας θυμίσω ότι ένα από τα πλέον καθιερωμένα «μπλουζ» των ελληνικών πάρτυ, όλων των εποχών, ήταν το Nights in White Satin των Moody Blues. Ένα το κρατούμενο, και μιλάω για το όνομα του γκρουπ.


Βρε καλά λες! Μάλιστα το έχω σε βινύλιο, μου το είχε χαρίσει ένας συμμαθητής στο πάρτι γενεθλίων μου, στην πρώτη γυμνασίου. (μην διανοηθεί κανείς να κάνει λογαριασμούς...)

Ωραίο ποστ, ευχαριστώ για την συνεισφορά στο νήμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2015)

«Κυρία, κυρία, τι σημαίνει μούντι;»
«Πάλι παλιόλογα λες στην τάξη των Αγγλικών παιδάκι μου;»
«Όχι "μούτι" κυρία, "μούντι", αγγλική λέξη είναι.»
«Α, moody. Ναι. Έτσι που το είπες... "Κακή διάθεση" σημαίνει παιδί μου Χορευτόπουλε.»
«Ευχαριστώ, κυρία.»
.....
«Αφού σας το είπα ρε κορόιδα, μου το' πε κι η ξαδέλφη μου η φοιτήτρια. Είναι μπλουζ για να φτιάχνουν την κακή διάθεση...»


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2015)

Και κάτι πιο πραγματικό, από συνέντευξη του Mike Pinder, ενός από τους συνιδρυτές των Moody Blues:

Q - Who came up with the name The Moody Blues?

A - I did.

Q - Where'd that come from?

A - When I was very young I heard a piece of music by Duke Ellington called 'Mood Indigo'. I really liked the music, but I liked the name of it even better, and it just stuck with me. Something like that I'll just always remember. Another piece of music that I heard when I was about five was by Jimmy Durante, and it was called 'Tin The Guy Who Found The Lost Chord'. That stuck with me too. That became an album for us in 1968 called 'In Search of The Lost Chord'. So you have that early childhood memory that stuck with me and the whole idea of the myth of the Lost Chord.

Q - How did 'Mood Indigo' lead to The Moody Blues?

A - Because one day Ray Thomas and I were sitting in a little office of the ballroom where we were working. We were trying to conjure up an idea of how to get some money to fund the band and also to try and get on a circuit. In Birmingham, one of the big breweries there, that owned all of clubs was called Mitchells and Butlers. They went by the name of M and B. They owned most of the big dance halls. We thought maybe if we named this new band that Ray and I just put together using those initials, we might talk them into coming up with some money to fund us, and also to get on their circuit. Well, that never happened (laughs). But, I did come up with a name. What I did was, at that time I was very interested in the fact that music changed our moods. I had made the realization then. It had magical qualities to do things like that. We needed an M. So that was really easy to come up with the Moody, but actually I came up with the Blues part first, because at that time we were playing blues. We were playing rhythm and blues and blues music. In particular, people like Sonny Boy Williamson were touring England, a lot of American blues singers were touring, and we became a backup band for those guys. So, we were backing up people like Sonny Boy Williamson, and Memphis Slim, guys like that. So we're playing a lot of blues. It was very easy to come up with blues for that, and the moody with an M because of my interest in the mood affecting changes of music. That's how the name Moody Blues kind of happened, tied in with the M and B beer.

Q - Is there still an M and B beer?

A - Oh, yes. ​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> .....
> 
> Και, προχωρώντας λίγο περισσότερο, ας παρατηρήσουμε ότι έχουμε μιλήσει μέχρι στιγμής για τα blues και ίσως είναι παράλειψη το ότι δεν έχουμε ασχοληθεί με την rhythm 'n' blues, όρο και μουσικό είδος που δικαιολογεί πολύ περισσότερο την υπό εξέταση ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα. Π.χ., δείτε ποιους θα βρείτε κάτω από την ετικέτα Contemporary R&B (και μια ματιά στη Smooth Soul κολλάει εδώ).


Το οποίο RnB (σαν όρος, δηλαδή) στην ελληνική καθομιλούμενη των _late '90s early '00s
_ είχε παρόμοια πορεία και κατάντησε να σημαίνει τα αμερικάνικα χιπ-χοπ και σκυλο-χιπ-χοπ.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 15, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> σκυλο-χιπ-χοπ.



Couldn't be better articulated.


----------

